# Can someone tell me the size of these cars and if too small for ridesharing



## troop399 (Jul 19, 2017)

I need some advice from a car expert. I need to know if any of these cars are really small and probably would or would not be a good idea for Uber/Lyft driving. I need to know what the letters stand for in the car name. Here is the list: Kia Soul, Kia Soul+, Kia Soul!, Kia Forte 5, Kia Forte LX, Kia Rio EX, Hyundai Accent SE, Nissan Versa S, Nissan Versa S Plus, Nissan Note, Nissan Note SV, Nissan Altima S, Nissan Sentra SV, Nissan Sentra S, Nissan Sentra SR, Huyundai Elantra SE, Hyundai Elantra GT, Ford Fiesta, Ford Fusion, Chevy Cruze Limited, Chevy Cruze LT, Chevy Cruze LS, Chevy Sonic LS, Chevy Sonic Premier, Chevy Sonic LT, Dodge Dart SE, Dodge Dart SXT, Mitsubishi Mirage ES, Mitsubishi Mirage G4, Mitsubishi Mirage ES, Toyota Corrola L, Toyota Corrola LE, Ford Focus SE, Ford Focus S, Chevy Spark LS, Scion. Or perhaps one can recommend a few of the good ones in this list. Thanks.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I really want to see someone reply to each and ed every car you listed.... this should be fun


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Those initials in a car model denote the trim level (think automatic seats, leather, premium sound, etc.).
Any car works for rideshare so long as it has four doors and is at most, 12 years old, but check your market.

Try doing a little more research and narrowing down your list, then ask again.

OP should ask for advice from this guy:


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> Those initials in a car model denote the trim level (think automatic seats, leather, premium sound, etc.).
> Any car works for rideshare so long as it has four doors and is at most, 12 years old, but check your market.
> 
> Try doing a little more research and narrowing down your list, then ask again.


Full answer please...to each car


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

I drive a 2014 Kia Forte EX but same car as the LX with more options.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Come up with a list of 10 cars you want to drive..
THAT YOU WANT TO DRIVE.
Then go drive test all of them..
Usually your list will shorten by 3..
It will be easier for you to choose.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Skorpio said:


> Come up with a list of 10 cars you want to drive..
> THAT YOU WANT TO DRIVE.
> Then go drive test all of them..
> Usually your list will shorten by 3..
> It will be easier for you to choose.


I want a review of all cars listed


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Juggalo9er

Ask your mom..
She knows..


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Skorpio said:


> Juggalo9er
> 
> Ask your mom..
> She knows..


She can only tell me about the back seats


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

OP should have listed every color option for each trim package, _then _submitted his question.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Blatherskite said:


> OP should have listed every color option for each trim package, _then _submitted his question.


You forgot financing options


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm buying a used car very soon. I'm buying it primarily as a personal car with a little uber/lyft on the side so my priorities might differ from yours. The 3 models I focused on are Mazda 3, Corolla, Versa. I decided on Mazda 3.

In my opinion Versa would be the perfect ride share car if I didn't have questions about the reliability of the CVT. It's very small on the outside but has a ton of room on the inside, it's cheap, it gets great gas mileage, has decent acceleration despite a small engine.

Corolla and Mazda 3 both have similar merits like good reliability and gas millage. But there's something I just like about Mazdas even though the Corolla has a slightly larger interior. PS I would add if I was ride sharing full time I probably would not go with the Mazda 3 since I would say the back seats are just barely roomy enough to be comfortable.


----------



## Pfestus (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm new to Ubering, and currently using my '04 Nissan Frontier 4 door pickup. Despite terrible mpg, the Frontier works OK for most riders, but with 4 adults the back seat is crowded and awkward to get in and out. I'm looking for a more suitable car to Uber in. As soon as I can sell my BMW Z3 roadster, I'll put that money into a 4 door sedan. I'll be looking more at mid sized sedans, rather than compact for passenger comfort. I hope to find something with leather seats, and under 100,000 miles. Accord, Camry, Mazda 6, Altima are my main considerations.


----------

